# Question re: Canadian



## Ronnie1a (Apr 27, 2013)

I just booked a bedroom on the Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto, leaving Sept. 1. The last time I took it was to the Expo 67 in Montreal, which is where it ended in those days. I've been assigned to car 2222 room A if that has any meaning. I do remember we had to wear a coat or sweater in the diner, not because it was cold but it was considered proper dress for dinner.

I was told I could board the train early in Vancouver and have dinner on the train even before it leaves, which is I believe 8:30. Is this true? Do I need a reservation? Whom would I call if it can be done?

Do they supply bottled water in 1st class as Amtrak does?


----------



## greatcats (Apr 27, 2013)

i took this train in Oct., 2011. Dinner was definitely not served leaving Vancouver, nor prior to departure. I doubt this has changed, but I would inquire for an updated answer, I believe they supplied bottled water.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 27, 2013)

> I was told I could board the train early in Vancouver and have dinner on the train even before it leaves, which is I believe 8:30. Is this true? Do I need a reservation? Whom would I call if it can be done?


I don't think so.



> Vancouver-Toronto RouteDay 1:
> 
> Vancouver, BC: no meal


Link


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 27, 2013)

I took this train in March 2012:

No you don't need to dress for dinner (although I wouldn't ware PJs to the dining car).

Leaving Vancouver you won't receive dinner. On my trip there was bon voyage champaign (I think I had three small plastic flutes, they offered a refills or two) and small hor'dervers that were good. There is also a basket of cookies (shortbread and jelly filled if I remember correctly) always available in the Parc car and these are also the only snacks (also complementary) along with tea and coffee in the Panorama Lounge that opened at 6:30pm before departure (I sat in there and used the internet before boarding).

Thinking that the hor'dervers would be more substantial I didn't really eat dinner before boarding. I definitely went to bed a bit hungery but the 3 full meals per day for the rest of the journey made up for this one skipped meal.


----------



## jimhudson (Apr 27, 2013)

:hi: Nice trip! I just took it in Feb. on a Discount Fare! They open the Panorama Lounge in Vancouver for First Class Passengers about 6:00PM after the Last Amtrak Cascades Train Leaves for Seattle! There will be Cookies and Nuts and Coffee, Hot Chocolate,Juice and Water available until the Train Boards and as has been said there will be a Reception in the Park Car with Light Snacks and Sparkling Wine for First Class Passengers once you Board! There is a McDonalds in Pacific Station with all the Usual Stuff and you can also take the Sky Train Downtown to Pacific Center where there is a Food Court with Lots of Eating Places! The First Meal on the Canadian is Breakfast the Next Morning, but the Park Car has Light Snacks and Drinks available 24/7 during the Trip! Bedroom F is a little Bigger than the others, if you can Switch to it for the same Price it's Worth It!


----------



## pdxjim (Apr 27, 2013)

I took this train in January 2013. No dinner, but you'll get champagne and great snacks (I loved the smoked salmon canape). Your car number 2222 is probably the first sleeper in front of the Park car dome at the rear of the train. In the Park car were pastries, juice, and fruit along with coffee and tea 24 hours a day.

Food was awesome, service incredible and you'll have a fabulous trip.

Jim


----------



## DET63 (Apr 28, 2013)

> No you don't need to dress for dinner (although I wouldn't ware PJs to the dining car).


You could "ware" your underwear. Do you prefer boxers or briefs?



> Thinking that the hor'dervers would be more substantial I didn't really eat dinner before boarding.


They're called _hors d'oeuvres. _I don't know why the pronunciation is so different from the spelling, but that's French for you!


----------



## yarrow (Apr 28, 2013)

i don't recall bottled water. there was, however, always a pitcher of ice water on the "snack table" in the park car


----------



## OBS (Apr 28, 2013)

yarrow said:


> i don't recall bottled water. there was, however, always a pitcher of ice water on the "snack table" in the park car


I have always had a small bottle of water in the room upon boarding.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 28, 2013)

OBS said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i don't recall bottled water. there was, however, always a pitcher of ice water on the "snack table" in the park car
> ...


we were in a section so that may make a difference


----------



## TVRM610 (May 9, 2013)

OBS said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > i don't recall bottled water. there was, however, always a pitcher of ice water on the "snack table" in the park car
> ...


I rode the Canadian in January 2013 in a Roomette and there was no bottled water to be seen in the room, or in the park car. In the park car there is a pitcher of ice water, coffee, and hot water and tea bags as well as juice in the morning and snacks throughout the day.


----------

